# Just got the IPad 4



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered the new Kindle 8.9 32GB in September and it arrived last Friday as expected. What I didn't realize was when I had my sisters IPad 2 for about 24 hours how big of an impression it had on me. I don't want to talk negatively about the new Kindles because so many are excited about theirs. But as soon as I turned it on and was staring at the huge carousel I knew it wasn't for me. I have an original Kindle Fire and thought I had gotten used to the carousel but I just didn't  want to keep seeing it. 

I tried it for 24 hours but really didn't love it so I went to Best Buy to check out the IPad 4 and Mini. I absolutely fell in love with both. I bought the IPad 4  I went with the larger screen because I also have a Paperwhite for carrying around a lightweight reader.

I love this so much that Amazon may have lost a future Kindle customer. I love the Kindle app on my IPad and the way the pages look like they are turning instead of just sliding.

I love being able to create my own apps for all my favorite websites. I love the size of the screen and the clarity. I love the bright pink Smart Cover as well. I love the way the calendar looks on the IPad, I didn't like it on the new Kindle.

I also love the Reader Button when I'm on the Internet. There is so much more to learn about this new device 

For some reason using ITunes is a bit confusing to me but I will keep working on figuring it out.

At this point it's tempting to sell my Kindle Fire and get the IPad Mini.

I also only got the 16 GB and am wondering if I should return it for a 32GB. Will I be sorry I didn't get more memory?

I also got the black but really loved the white color. For all you that have a white Mini or IPad is there a glare on the screen? I don't want to get a skin but if I decide to return this device to add more memory I may also switch and get the white too.

Is there a benefit ordering directly from Apple?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the Mini and I LOVE it. As a matter of fact, I sold my iPad 2 to get it. I love the smaller size. It's just perfect for me. I do think getting the 32 GB is a good idea. My iPad 2 was 64 GB but I never used nearly that much space, so I got 32 for my Mini. The 16 would have filled up too quickly. I keep a bunch of crochet books in PDF on it and those take up quite a bit of space. I also have the white, I don't think there's any extra glare on it. I do need a case for it though. But I think I want a back only case and a screen protector. 

I've been a Kindle owner for 5 years and I think that this Mini might pull me away from them. I do have a Fire, but I've never been crazy about it. I Really, really hate the interface and the carousel drives me nuts. It's mainly used to stream movies and tv shows. The app is lovely. I really like the sepia color. I didn't feel that way with my full size iPad because it just was just too big to read on comfortably. I never felt I could just curl up with it like I did my Kindle.. But the mini is sized just right (it's smaller than the K2 was, but bigger than the K3). 

I don't think there's much benefit from ordering from Apple, except that you could have it engraved from them. I wasn't too interested in that though.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for such a quick reply. I don't expect to see sales on the new IPads on Friday but am going to watch the ads. If there is a good deal I'll order the 32 GB. If not I'll wait till next week and decide if I want to exchange it.

I'm loving this Smart Cover too and found a cheaper price at Walmart today.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Per the other thread, Best Buy has all the iPads other than the Mini $60 off right now.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you have an apple retail store near you, they can help you set up your new ipad for free, including email, iCloud, iTunes, etc. also, if you buy directly from Apple, your warranty starts the day of your purchase, rather than the date the 3rd party retailer purchased the ipad from apple.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply. I don't expect to see sales on the new IPads on Friday but am going to watch the ads. If there is a good deal I'll order the 32 GB. If not I'll wait till next week and decide if I want to exchange it.
> 
> I'm loving this Smart Cover too and found a cheaper price at Walmart today.


I had the 32GB on my iPad 2 and couldn't believe how fast it was filling up. I went for 64GB on my iPad 3. I wanted to keep it for a long time. My first one was wifi only and that was a big mistake for me. I travel to much for work to worry about finding wifi all the time. I also have to have a 24 hour call phone once a month and was tied to the house with the wifi only. I'm very happy with the new one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What is the Reader button?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The reader button is a favorite new feature off mine in iOS 6! From MacWorld:

Offline Reading List
In iOS 5, Mobile Safari gained the Reading List feature, which merely let you save article URLs for later reading; those saved URLs were synced between devices, so you could access your list of saved links on any iOS device running iOS 5 or any Mac running Lion (OS X 10.7) or later. But Reading List under iOS 5 was essentially a glorified folder of bookmarks: Opening a saved URL still required a live Internet connection to load the article.

In iOS 6, Reading List is much more useful. Now, whenever you add an article to your Reading List, the entire article—text, images, layout, you name it—saves to your device and syncs to your other iCloud-enabled devices and computers. In other words, assuming that each of those devices and computers has at some point connected to the Internet to sync the latest Reading List changes, you’ll be able to access and read your saved articles, even if you’re offline.


Reading List in iOS 6 lets you save articles for later offline reading.
To add the currently viewed article to your Reading List in iOS, you just tap the Share button in Safari and then tap Add To Reading List. If you want to add a link on the current page, without having to visit the link first, just tap and hold the link until a menu appears, and then tap Add To Reading List in that menu.

On the iPad, you get a third option: When viewing the Reading List, you can add the frontmost webpage by tapping the plus-sign (+) button at the top of the list. (On your Mac, you just choose Bookmarks -> Add To Reading List, or press Shift-Command-D.)

To access your Reading List on an iPhone or iPod touch, you tap the Bookmarks button in Safari and then tap Reading List. (If you’re already in a sublist in the Bookmarks list, tap the left-facing arrow until you get to the top level, titled Bookmarks.) On an iPad, you tap the Bookmarks button and then tap the Reading List (glasses) icon at the bottom of the Bookmarks pop-over. You can access a similar list on your Mac by clicking the Reading List (glasses) icon in Safari’s toolbar.

Each saved article displays its favicon (site icon), its title, and a brief summary. Tapping Unread at the top of the list shows only unread articles, newest at the top; tapping All shows all articles (with read articles slightly grayed out). Tap any article to open it. To delete an item from your Reading List in iOS, simply swipe to the right over the article name and then tap the Delete button that appears.

Safari’s Reading List feature still isn’t as good as services such as Instapaper and Pocket, which offer more features and better article-reading layouts, but Reading List is at least now more useful than a list of bookmarks.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very cool, I hadn't read about that change to the reader function.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

With some Christmas cash I received, I just ordered the ipad 4 to replace my ipad 1. I currently have the Zagg screen protector on my ipad 1, but can't decide if i want to use a screen protector on the new one or not. I'm careful with my items and little children are not around it. Do you have a screen protector on yours? The zagg one takes away some of the slickness of the screen and I'm not sure I want to do that again. Maybe I just need to look for a thinner screen protector that will maintain the slickness. Any opinions??


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

No, I don't use a screen protector. I really like the screen just like it is. Congratulations! You're going to love your new IPad. I've had mine about a month now and still am thrilled to have it. 

If you don't know, consider downloading an app called Apps Gone Free. You can open it everyday to find free apps that often only stay free for that day. I've picked up some good ones that way.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

love2read said:


> I ordered the new Kindle 8.9 32GB in September and it arrived last Friday as expected. What I didn't realize was when I had my sisters IPad 2 for about 24 hours how big of an impression it had on me. I don't want to talk negatively about the new Kindles because so many are excited about theirs. But as soon as I turned it on and was staring at the huge carousel I knew it wasn't for me. I have an original Kindle Fire and thought I had gotten used to the carousel but I just didn't want to keep seeing it.
> 
> I tried it for 24 hours but really didn't love it so I went to Best Buy to check out the IPad 4 and Mini. I absolutely fell in love with both. I bought the IPad 4  I went with the larger screen because I also have a Paperwhite for carrying around a lightweight reader.
> 
> ...


My son bought me a white iPad 2 a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely love it! I had considered getting a Kindle 8.9" HD but I'm glad I held out. The iPad is so intuitive. I have even started reading on it via the Kindle app. I haven't touched my Kindle Touch since I got it, and have only used my Nexus 7 a couple of times in the past couple of weeks.

I think the iPad Mini looks slick! I thought about selling my Nexus 7 for it but I still want to keep my Nexus because I have an Android phone that I can sync my phone and calendar to. I'm waiting for Apple to release the iPad mini with retina screen. I would carry the iPad Mini in my purse, since I usually keep the iPad 2 at home.

Question: How do you get the pages to look like they're turning on the Kindle app for iPad? When I turn the page on mine, it slides like the Kindle app for Android.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

teralpar said:


> Question: How do you get the pages to look like they're turning on the Kindle app for iPad? When I turn the page on mine, it slides like the Kindle app for Android.


In the Kindle app, on the home page click on the little gear in the bottom right corner and turn on the page animation.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> In the Kindle app, on the home page click on the little gear in the bottom right corner and turn on the page animation.


Thanks Heather! I'm loving this iPad more and more each day!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I plan to get a screen protector for my ipad, I just had the screen break and had it replaced via AppleCare. I have the ipad 3 with retina and love it. For my iPhone 5 I got a screen protector from Clear Protector (http://www.clearprotector.com/) and it is nicer than the ones I've had previously.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

love2read said:


> If you don't know, consider downloading an app called Apps Gone Free. You can open it everyday to find free apps that often only stay free for that day. I've picked up some good ones that way.


I don't currently have this app, so I will definitely go get it. Thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I plan to get a screen protector for my ipad, I just had the screen break and had it replaced via AppleCare. I have the ipad 3 with retina and love it. For my iPhone 5 I got a screen protector from Clear Protector (http://www.clearprotector.com/) and it is nicer than the ones I've had previously.


I will check these out...thanks!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never used a screen protector on my gadgets.  Have had my iPad 2 for almost 2 years and have no scratches.  Maybe if I had kids or used it outdoors a lot I'd consider one.  But as is I've never seen a need and don't like how hard they are to get on without bubbles or dust, how they tend to make the screen less clear etc.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I've never used a screen protector on my gadgets. Have had my iPad 2 for almost 2 years and have no scratches. Maybe if I had kids or used it outdoors a lot I'd consider one. But as is I've never seen a need and don't like how hard they are to get on without bubbles or dust, how they tend to make the screen less clear etc.


Thanks...I've been contemplating if I really need one. I don't know how easy the screens are to scratch as I put a screen protector on as soon as I got my first iPad. My teenage boys have school issued iPads with no screen protectors and I'm seriously wondering if a school hands out iPads to teenagers with no protectors, are they really needed? Maybe they just thought they'd be peeled off anyway, I don't know, but it does make me wonder.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorilla glass screens are pretty tough to scratch. 

My iPhone screen has one small scratch from being dropped over a little cliff onto some rocks after taking some photos on a hike. Doubt a screen protector would have helped that. 

My iPad almost never gets used outdoors and I keep it clean so I don't see how I'd ever scratch it. Any damage would come from a hard drop and a thin screen protector wouldn't help that.  So I really so no point unless one is hard on gadgets, using them outdoors a ton, or has small kids using them.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was finally in he market for a tablet. As a long time kindle user, I was ready to get the 8.9 Kindle but figure I would just check a few other before pushing "one click". I am so glad I did as there is such a huge difference in the in the other windows tablets, and the iPad. After using the iPad for about half an hour at the Apple store there was no question about which one I was going to get. There is a bit of a learning curve as, other than an older iPod, this is my first real Apple unit. But the outstanding display, the speed are so good. I have also downloaded the Kindle app so I can still read all of my Kindle books on the iPad if I want to. The front and back camera are very nice, makes using Skype very easy. There is not much that I cannot do on the iPad that can be done on my PC. I just have the wi-fi connection but then wi-fi is available most everywhere that I am these days so no need to spend the extra bucks for the 4g connection.


----------

